# 1st try Smoked Halibut w/Qview



## fastfusion (Aug 20, 2009)

I recently returned from a Halibut Fishing Trip in Alaska, So my first thought was let’s throw some on the smoker. So here it is 

Fresh Halibut from the waters of Glacier Bay, Alaska

Used a mixture of 1-cup Dark Brown Sugar 3/4 Cup of Kosher Salt 

Topped with the same mix and in the fridge for 2.5 hours 

After 2.5 hours in the fridge. Looks like the salt did its job. 

Rinsed and Ready for the smoker ! 

This is about 2 hours in , I used Oak chips which added just the right amount of smoke flavor, the combination of the salt and brown sugar gave the fish a nice salty/sweet taste. I kept the temp around 225-250, cooked until the probe temp was 165. It took approx 3 hours. 

Ritz crackers, Honey dijon mustard, some chopped onions. Everyone loved it


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 20, 2009)

Looks good.  Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on a great smoke, halibut is a real treat. Thanks for sharing the Q View.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 20, 2009)

That Looks Great, The Qview looks delicious...  I wish we had fish like that in Kansas...


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 20, 2009)

Thats some good looking halibut. I'm glad you had a good smoke it would be a sin to mess up some fine fish like that.


----------



## bigtrain74 (Aug 20, 2009)

Nice touch! I want to head up to Alaska to do some fishing!!!


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 20, 2009)

Sounds great.  Nice smoke.


----------



## erain (Aug 21, 2009)

ya man!!! nothing like smoked fish on a ritz!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 i just had some halibut sent my way and was thinking about smoking some but never really seen a good recipie. looks like that has changed. thks for sharing!!!


----------



## bassman (Aug 21, 2009)

Great looking fish!  I keep saying I'm going to smoke some bass, just haven't done it yet.  Maybe now I have the motivation.  Thanks.


----------



## isutroutbum (Aug 21, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for the post!

Best,
Trout


----------



## walterwhite (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks for all of the detail on prep and smoking. Sure looks good!

-walt


----------



## thatcho (Feb 24, 2014)

Trying to smoke some now.


----------



## leah elisheva (Feb 27, 2014)

Just seeing this now! I love halibut steak, and halibut cheeks and any halibut really! How fun! Great job! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## disco (Feb 27, 2014)

Stunning dish my friend! Another on my to do list!

Disco


----------

